
Nominative determinism - lamg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_determinism
======
Neliquat
I can't help but feel all the examples are a terrible stretch to fit the
sophmoric hypothesis. Selection bias is not a strong enough critique, but man
does it fail the smell test.

